# was ist drin mit 10h-Trainingswoche ?



## Erwin-der-Held (28. November 2005)

Wollte mal hören, was man mit durch. 10 Stunden Training pro Woche reißen kann ?

langt das für das erste 1/3 beim Marathon ? oder eher für das letzte Drittel. 

würde mich freuen, wenn mal ein paar Leutchen schreiben, die mal vorne Luft geschnuppert haben, was so Sache ist. (Die anderen natürlich auch)


----------



## m.a.t. (28. November 2005)

Erwin-der-Held schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mal hören, was man mit durch. 10 Stunden Training pro Woche reißen kann ?
> 
> langt das für das erste 1/3 beim Marathon ? oder eher für das letzte Drittel.
> 
> würde mich freuen, wenn mal ein paar Leutchen schreiben, die mal vorne Luft geschnuppert haben, was so Sache ist. (Die anderen natürlich auch)



Pauschal lässt sich das recht schwer sagen. Hängt davon ab, ob du eher ein Leichtgewicht bist (soll ja Vorteile beim Bergauffahren haben  ), früher schonmal Leistungssport gemacht hast und jetzt wieder einsteigst und wie zielgerichtet du trainierst.
Für Normalos, die halt auch in den 10h ihre schönen Touren fahren, wird es bei Halbmarathons wahrscheinlich eher was Richtung 2.Drittel, 2.Hälfte des Feldes werden. Bei der Langdistanz wird das dann ne richtig schöne Schinderei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (28. November 2005)

Mit 10h pro Woche ist es bei Halbmarthons denke sehr realistisch unter die 1/3 zu fahren, aber wie schon gesagt hängt das auch von vielen individuellen Faktoren ab.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (28. November 2005)

du musst das optimistisch sehn: das doppelte und du bist unter den ersten 10!  


im ernst: kann man glaub ich ziemlich sicher schaffen, wenn man begabt ist und technisch und taktisch fähig ist!


ach so: "durchschnittlich 10 stunden die woche" sind objektiv 10x50=500h/a. wenn du das wirklich bringst reichts mit sicherheit!


----------



## Hugo (28. November 2005)

will jetzt nich irgendwie angeben aber ich hab letzte saison grad ma 300h trainiert, das heisst im schnitt 6h/woche und da kam deutl. mehr als vorderes drittel in der regel bei rum.
mit 10h die woche regelmässig bist du bei nicht gerade schlechtestmöglichen randbedingungen deutl. schneller


----------



## Hagbard_1 (29. November 2005)

Hallo Edwin-der-Held,

Ich habe ein Trainingspensum von durchschnittlich 14 Stunden und wenn ich
Pannen-/Sturzfrei ins Ziel einfahre, eigentlich immer eine TOP 20/10 Plazierung. Also hänge noch ein paar Stunden dran und Du bist vorne dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Limit83 (29. November 2005)

Also ich hab die letzte Saison auch ca. 10h die Woche trainiert (rechnet man Alternativsportarten hinzu) und bin bei den *Marathons* im Regelfall ganz gut platziert gewesen (Top 20 war fast immer drin). Man muss sich dann halt einfach quälen können wies Tier und auf den Abfahrten öfters dieses flaue Gefühl im Magen ausschalten! (Nicht den Kopf, das endet am Baum)   
Gruß


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. November 2005)

guude,
habe nov-dez 6h, jan-mrz 7-8h, dann trainingslager und dann ca 8-9h pro woche auf dem rad verbracht, meist alleine und 2/3rr und 1/3mtb und der gute limit83 hat mir ganz gerne auf den langdistanzen ne halbe stunde gegeben. es hängt auch ne menge von nem regelmäßigen wettkampfkalender (rennhärte bekommen) ab. bei mitteldistanzen wars deutlich einfacher und die ersten 20 zu fahren, bei langdistanzen hats in der regel fürs erste drittel gereicht.


----------



## Postmann (29. November 2005)

Hi, ich habe im Mai mit dem Radfahren (Training) angefangen und so ca. 4-5h die Woche trainiert, meistens nur eine Tour in der Woche und bin im September bei meinem ersten marathon 198. von über 700 Startern (also 1/3) geworden und das mit meinem alten Hobel (17,3 kg).

Im Moment trainiere ich ca. 10h die Woche und habe ein neues leichteres Bike. Wenn ich meine Hausrunde drehe, dann bin ich jetzt min. 25% schneller als noch im September. also verspreche ich mir viel für nächstes Jahr. (das ein oder andere Mal unter den Top 50 = 1/10)


----------



## squirrel (29. November 2005)

@Limit83.

Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass du nur 10h/Woche trainierst! Wenn 10h für deine Leistungen reichen, pack ich bei mir 2 drauf und sag dir nächsten Sommer den Kampf an!    

(Das war natürlich nur n Scherz! Also mal im ernsthaft: )

Entscheidend ist ja nicht NUR die Zeitdauer, die man auf dem Bike verbringt. Das fängt wie schon erwähnt bei deinem Ausgangszustand an. Um gewisse Leistungen zu erbringen (vordere Marathonplatzierungen) ist vor allem auch entscheidend, WIE man diese Zeit nutzt (Stichwort Pulskontrolle, richtige Trainingsintervalle, Techniktraining etc.). Wenn das Bike-Training sinnvoll ergänzt wird (Alternativsportarten) und man sich richtig ernährt, kommt man auch mit "relativ wenig" weit, wenn ich aber 10h mit Heizen und anschließend 2 mit Weizen verbringe...
(Also eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen, dass da ja viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen...)


----------



## Limit83 (29. November 2005)

@squirrel:
Da musst du noch ein paar Kohlen mehr ins Feuer werfen. Hab aufgrund der Motivation durch den letzten Bank 1 Saar Marathon und den Winterpokal meinen Trainingsaufwand diesen Winter "etwas" erhöht! (s. Winterpokal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. November 2005)

mensch limit83, da kann einem ja angst und bange werden. hoffe, dass nicht die endorfine mit dir durchgehen


----------



## MiFu (30. November 2005)

Hallo Leute´!

Also wenn ich meinen Trainingsplan von letztem Jahr mir anschaue,
sehe ich das ich allein nur fürs Einfahren und Ausrollen schon fast 
zehn Stunden benötigt habe. Und den Plan habe ich von einem Spezialisten bekommen. 
Also, wie fast alle anderen bereits gesagt haben, so ist auch meine Meinung,
es hängt von der Trainingsart ab, wie weit Du bei einem Marathon kommst.
Es gibt Leute, die fahren 20 h die Woche, von Biergarten zu Biergarten.   
Da wird es dann beim Marathon auch nur locker bis zur ersten Verpflegungsstation gehen! 
Ich wünsche allen, die bald mit dem Training beginnen, viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß! Auch wenn die Waldbeamten uns das leben immer schwerer machen! 
Gruß Micha


----------



## MiFu (30. November 2005)

Hallo Leute´!

Also wenn ich meinen Trainingsplan von letztem Jahr mir anschaue,
sehe ich das ich allein nur fürs Einfahren und Ausrollen schon fast 
zehn Stunden benötigt habe. Und den Plan habe ich von einem Spezialisten bekommen. Das aufwärmen und regenerieren ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt!
Also, wie fast alle anderen bereits gesagt haben, so ist auch meine Meinung,
es hängt von der Trainingsart ab, wie weit Du bei einem Marathon kommst.
Es gibt Leute, die fahren 20 h die Woche, von Biergarten zu Biergarten.   
Da wird es dann beim Marathon auch nur locker bis zur ersten Verpflegungsstation gehen! 
Ich wünsche allen, die bald mit dem Training beginnen, viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß! Auch wenn die Waldbeamten uns das leben immer schwerer machen! 
Gruß Micha


----------



## thomasbln (30. November 2005)

Jetzt fehlen noch die Teilnehmer der Transalp Challenge, die sagen sie haben insgesamt nur 10h in der Vorbereitung trainiert.....


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. November 2005)

thomasbln schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt fehlen noch die Teilnehmer der Transalp Challenge, die sagen sie haben insgesamt nur 10h in der Vorbereitung trainiert.....



es geht ja  nicht um "ich trainiere nie und habe zufällig die tour de france gewonnen"-statements sondern evtl. um die (durchaus begründete) feststellung dass 10h nicht 10h sind. entscheidend ist meiner meinung nach ob man tatsächlich "trainiert" (puls, wattkontrolle, intervalle, krafteinheiten usw), d. h. aufeinander abgestimmte intensitäten fährt oder eisdielenfahrer ist, ständig in der gruppe am hinterrad lutscht, mtb fährt und sich ständig wegzimmert usw. habe diverse freunde, die im schnitt 3-4h pro woche mehr fahren und bei rennen/marathons deutlich hinter mir sind. nein, ich gewinne nicht die tolle-hecht-wertung, sondern ich trainiere halt, wenn ich fahre anstatt zu fahren und nebenbei nen trainingseffekt über die umfänge zu erzielen. außerdem ist, um zum ursprung der frage zu kommen, im rennen auch der kopf ein entscheidender faktor. limit83 sieht nach dem rennen manchmal aus wie der tod auf socken...


----------



## dirk f. (30. November 2005)

die aussage "10 Stunden Trainings pro Woche" alleine sagt noch garnichts darüber aus, welche Erfolge man im Wettkampf erzielen kann.
Da spielen noch ganz andere Faktoren eine Rolle, z.B.

-"Radsportjahre" insgesamt
-Einstiegsalter
-Aktivitäten in anderen Sportarten
-Art des Trainings (Aufteilung auf GA1, GA2, KA, EB, SB)
-Fahrtechnik (der beste Trainingszustand bringt nix, wenn man die Abfahrt nicht runterkommt)
-Renntaktik
-Tagesform

Jemand, der seit 10 Jahren Rennen fährt und aktuell 5-7 Stunden die Woche trainiert wird in der Regel immer schneller sein als jemand, der erst 1 oder 2 jahre fährt und erst im Alter von 30 angegfangen hat, auch wenn er 15 Stunden die Woche trainiert.

Wichtig ist eine angepasste Trainingssteuerung und ein langfristiger Formaufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squirrel (30. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab aufgrund der Motivation durch den letzten Bank 1 Saar Marathon und den Winterpokal meinen Trainingsaufwand diesen Winter "etwas" erhöht!


Dann müssen sich Herr Fischer und Herr Bresser wohl 2006 warm anziehen. Die magischen 8 Minuten sollten doch dann kein Problem mehr sein...


----------



## Limit83 (30. November 2005)

@squirrel: Bis dahin sind es ja gerade mal noch 9 Monate. 

@schnitzelfreund: Das beste Kommentar, dass ich je bekommen hab!  Passend dazu war das Coverbild der Saarrevue nach unserem Marathon. Nach dem Kommentar von dir könnte ich fast wetten du hättest es in der feindlichen Pfalz gesehen!   

Die Aussage alleine: Ich trainiere 10h die Woche, was kommt dabei raus? Ist wirklich zu einfach gestellt! Gibt zu viele ander Faktoren, gerade bei Marathons die da eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Die meisten davon wurden hier schon erwähnt aber besonders die Ernährung, vor und während dem Wettkampf und die auch die richtige Vorbelastung vor einem Rennen können nicht nur Minuten ausmachen!

Gruß


----------

